# Checking Out Concert Brass Bundle by Kirk Hunter



## donbodin (Dec 5, 2017)

"If you are looking for a great deal on some brass to spice up your toolkit, The Concert Brass Bundle from Kirk Hunter Studios might be just what the doctor ordered. There is a huge collection of brass here that works really well, especially in a layered setting."

See contributor Raborn Johnson's review here: http://bit.ly/2ATFLi1

In this companion video to contributor Raborn Johnson's review of the Brass Bundle, we take a listen to a handful of instruments.

84% Off Kirk Hunter Concert Brass Bundle till Dec 13, 2017: https://bit.ly/PluginDeals



In the spirit of transparency, some of the links SLR shares are affiliate links and at no additional cost to you, Sample Library Review may earn a small commission that helps us to keep the site going.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 5, 2017)

How much does this Lib extend beyond KH_Diamond Symphony Orch _ Brass? Ready to purchase if it truly adds notable additions.


----------

